# Mulholland Challenge



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Has anyone here ridden this? Looks like mucho climbing


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I've done most of those climbs, but not on one day! Any one of them is enough for me, but to do them all back-to-back sounds extremely challenging. 

That Las Virgenes-Topanga loop is kind of dopey, IMO. Those roads get lots of traffic and don't contibute much to the event. Some sort of Latigo loop would have served the event better.

I was on a club ride last year when this event was happening. There were a number of riders who were going too fast on the descents. If you do it, stay vigilant.

JSR


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

I completed this ride last year (along with the other 2 in the series). Tough ride, for sure. The weather in 2006 was a significant factor - it stayed cool all day. Had it warmed up very much at all, it would have been very difficult for me to finish, especially since the Stunt Road climb comes at about mile 90. 

I'll do the ride again, but not this year, unfortunately.


----------



## gmoney14 (Feb 27, 2006)

I just got back from this ride and it was good times. Yes, it's a ton of climbing, but some super fun descents and the weather was again perfect. We started early and it was pretty cold, but was pleasant from the first trip to PCH on. 

I'll do it again, but I'll gear down a little more - I had a compact crankset with a 34 front and a 25 rear. Would have been nice from mile 50 on to have a 27 or 30 back there. Would have been much easier on my knees.

Best comment of the ride: "I think they made Decker Canyon steeper this year", I believed him...


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

I finished as well, pretty hard. I was doing great untill about 80 miles and then my legs started cramping....need to drink something besides water. Great day but man was that hard


----------



## Hyperbolik (Apr 6, 2007)

I always see cyclist when I ride Mulholland on my Moto. I've always thought you guys were carzy. Now I want to try it. I think I need to convert to a tripple first. There is no way I'm going to make it through any of those climes on my double. 

You guys are warriors. Good stuff!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I came down from the Bay Area to ride this event for the first time.

I have to say, the motorcyclists and drivers on those roads were almost all super polite. If you're one of them, thanks! There were some real nice motos on Mulholland. I gave a thumbs up to an especially tasty Ducati SportClassic and he rewarded me with a big downshift and Termingonis at full volume as he went by. Cool!

Is the big moto hangout on Mulholland the Rock Store? The road up the hill (going west) from there was very nice, both up hill and down. I wished I knew the descents better so I could have gone faster. I'd also have enjoyed the climb up Stunt rd a lot more if my legs hadn't been toast by then. I still made it in just under 8 hours and that was with taking significant time at some of the stops. Next year 7:30 for sure.


----------



## Hyperbolik (Apr 6, 2007)

ericm979 said:


> I have to say, the motorcyclists and drivers on those roads were almost all super polite. If you're one of them, thanks!


I always slow down for cyclist. Those climbs are killer. A couple of guys that I ride with are clowns and pedal their feet as they go by like they were on roadie too. I hope you guys find that as funny as we do.



ericm979 said:


> Is the big moto hangout on Mulholland the Rock Store? The road up the hill (going west) from there was very nice, both up hill and down. I wished I knew the descents better so I could have gone faster. I'd also have enjoyed the climb up Stunt rd a lot more if my legs hadn't been toast by then. I still made it in just under 8 hours and that was with taking significant time at some of the stops. Next year 7:30 for sure.


The section between Kanan and the Rock Store is uber fun. Us moto guys call that section the snake. I was pacing a roadie one day. He was easily doing 35mph though the turns. He was going fast enough for me to still enjoy the ride behind him whilst on my Moto. That was one the things that sparked my interest in road bikes.

Good job on completing the ride. I don't think I'm ready for those kinds of climbs yet.


----------

